# Phone clicker!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Guess what I just found? There are phone apps for clickers! How often don't we have our phones with us? No more excuse not to have a clicker near at hand! (Maybe you all know this, and I've just had my head in the sand, but I was tickled!  )


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

By the time I got the app opened up and functional, the time to use a clicker would have long since passed. :frusty:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> By the time I got the app opened up and functional, the time to use a clicker would have long since passed. :frusty:


Well, not if you are trying to capture something, but if you are out and about and want to do some improptu training, it's right in your pocket. I always keep a bag of treats in my car for quick training opportunities.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't have a smart phone, I have a dumb phone. It has a line connected to the wall. It doesn't text. It wont take pictures. I don't know what an app is (other than appetite). But it does make and receive calls, what a concept! I just miss the operator on the other end of the line who says "number pleeeeaze". 0 My daughters think I am just a bit "old fashioned"!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I don't have a smart phone, I have a dumb phone. It has a line connected to the wall. It doesn't text. It wont take pictures. I don't know what an app is (other than appetite). But it does make and receive calls, what a concept! I just miss the operator on the other end of the line who says "number pleeeeaze". 0 My daughters think I am just a bit "old fashioned"!
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Ayup! Sounds like you still live down on the plantation! ound: :bolt:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Seriously, I use my SMART phone for training all the time... I video a lot of my work, so I can critically watch how things are going, I use it as a metronome for heeling and a timer for stays... And now as a clicker too!


----------

